# se-r exhaust



## ness-er (Jan 16, 2006)

anybody out there no of an se-r specific exhaust?


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Borla makes one for the '05. I can't image it won't work on an '06.

http://borla.com/applications/looku...a/SE-RStainless_Steel_Cat-Back_System/140105/

Let me know if you find it cheaper.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

ness-er said:


> anybody out there no of an se-r specific exhaust?


Why? any exhaust made for a V6 Altima will work.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Why? any exhaust made for a V6 Altima will work.


The rear bumper is different.

From what I've read the V6 exhaust will not sit low enough for the SE-R and hits the bumper.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

unless borla offers something that sounds sweeter than that se-r i wouldn't even think about replacing it..


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd do it for a significant performance gain - but the sound of the stock exhaust really is nice.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nismo makes exhaust for the 3.5 and they say it will not fit the SE-R


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Modify the hangers, it wouldn't take more than 5min per muffler.


----------



## moparfan74 (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my borla system, I got mine from goborla.com Borla, Get Borla Nissan Altima Exhaust System, Borla 140105 :: Borla, Get Borla Parts :: Borla, Get www.goborla.com


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

*MAGNAFLOW* all the way, fit is perfect, adds about 15hp to the wheel and sounds lovely, nice and quiet at low rpm, nice and deep when you put some foot in it.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

*SER Exhaust*

Mossy is the bomb. I installed and the exhaust note is a lot more raspy now and sounds awesome....


----------



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

*mossy exhaust*

Does anybody know how much the SE-R will gain w/ the Mossy exhaust system?


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

06SERMAN said:


> Mossy is the bomb. I installed and the exhaust note is a lot more raspy now and sounds awesome....


^+1 I have it also and I love it. I dont know about the specific hp gains because I added other new mods along with the exhaust when I dynod.


----------



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

i got a greddy ti-c sounds nice


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

Juiced SE-R said:


> ^+1 I have it also and I love it. I dont know about the specific hp gains because I added other new mods along with the exhaust when I dynod.


I heard there weren't any


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

sorry -- more info:

YouTube - Altima SE-R Mossy Performance Exhaust

Mossy gives 12/8 if you have headers. I've read elsewhere that there aren't any gains changing the exhaust by itself


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

Nissan Enthusiast Forums - NISMO exahust vs Stock dyno result....


----------



## SavySmoothB007 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sup Fellas, I have an '05 SE-R. Does anyone know where I can find the NISMO exhaust for purchase? Trying to upgrade but just for a deeper, throaty rumble. Just looking for a clear cut way to purchase the cat back exhaust instead of ordering from muffler shop ya know? Any help is appreciated, catch you all later.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

*Mossy*

I myself would recommend MOSSY. I had NISMO (yes even though it was bumper short) and switched to MOSSY. As I am well known here, usually I go NISMO as pictures show). However, with NISMO I dynoed at 313....MOSSY at 324.


----------



## Jordankay (Aug 5, 2010)

So the Borla Stainless Steel Cat-BackSystem for the 05 SE-R will work for the 2006? I have an 06 and i am looking to order it i found it for 990 with shipping included, i have been looking all over but everywhere says 05... just found it strange maybe they know something i dont? or it should work out. Thanks for the help 

Stainless Steel Cat-Back? System | 140105 - BORLA - The World's Most Winning Exhaust


----------



## hcivobir (Sep 14, 2010)

i have a 06 se-r u think doing magnaflow mufflers with 3 in piping, and getting rid of one cat and the resentaor will sound ok?? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it'll be loud and resonate, besides, it's against federal law to tamper with/remove catalytic converters.


----------



## 20ALTIMAser05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok im looking to buy some exhaust just something like axle on back i dont want new cats or anything.anybody know of something thats fairly cheap and sounds good?


----------



## ALTIMA SE R (Apr 25, 2013)

*just bought an SE R DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN BUBTHE MOSSY EXHAUST SYSTEM*


----------

